# Hunk_Alloc



## Calford (Jun 28, 2000)

i have install this game called counter strike & download a patch to play against computer..but everytime i wanna to play,it shows "Hunk_Alloc:failed on 65640 bytes" then it jumps out of the game.could anyone help me with this problem,thanx..

------------------


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

CS uses more RAM than HL and TFC, so those with
32megs of RAM are having problems. In your command
line, set -heapsize 32000 -- or try other values, smaller or
larger -- depending how much RAM you have. If you don't
know how to do this, right click on hl.exe and 'create
shortcut' Right click on this new shortcut, choose
'properties', then edit the 'target' (command line) to say
something similar to "C:\sierra\half-life\hl.exe" -game cstrike
-heapsize 32000


----------

